# Walking to Royal Hospital



## Strawberry* (Jul 8, 2008)

Morning ladies
I have my first follicile tracking scan today at the RFC - my husband is taking me today as I have never been before but if this continues he can't keep getting out of work too.  
I am HOPELESS at driving that big roundabout so I was wondering if I parked on the Donegall Road is there anyway of walking over to the Royal?  I can't imagine walking throught that roundabout!!!  
Thanks


----------



## jofi (Apr 7, 2006)

If getting into town was easier for you you could just get the citybus to the royal. 
Speaking as someone from East Belfast who has never driven to the Royal you have my sympathies.....my husband despairs !


----------



## lia.g (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey, 

If you park on the donegal rd and walk down Roden Street there's a foot bridge that takes you across the westlink to the Royal.

Good luck!

Lia


----------



## weefluff (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi I work there and it is sometimes hard to park. The wee bus from town is handy and is pretty regular


----------



## Strawberry* (Jul 8, 2008)

Jofi Glad I am not alone  

Oh I didn't know about that footbridge.  I will get H to take me up and "Practise" it before the next appointment  

Town isn't really an option either as I don't know my way around it   I work up near Forestside and that is about the only side of Belfast I know!


----------

